# Buns in the oven?



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

When i was checking on the rats this morning the first thing i noticed was my naked or nekid  girls cage, this is what it looked like










It didnt look like that last night and this is where my poss preg girlie lives and she popped out of it when i was looking, the other 2 girls were sleeping up in the now torn up and gutted rat cube.

I really dont want her to be pregnant but she is pretty big and rounded. The other 2 are still slim.

This is one pic i got of her today (not the best), shes still very friendly and came up to me on her own accorrd. I am being very careful in handling her and didnt want to take many pics incase i stress her. She also has a veiny blueish underneath.










Should i be moving her to another cage? Or is that too stressful on her for now. I could be totally worrying about nothing but i want to be prepared.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Some babies go through a stage of looking rather porky. I imagine this would be more obvious on a naked rat as they've got no fur to soften the look. 

I can't see the pictures on this computer so I can't see how fat she is, but how far gone would she be if she was pregnant?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im hoping shes just really porky, she would probably be about 3 weeks gone, its hard to tell, i got them 2 weeks ago tommorrow and there were 2 girls that stood out as being a little rounded, B3rnie has the other girl. In 2 weeks she has gotten pretty large whereas the other 2 havnt. When she sits up she dosnt wrinkle up like the others and she looks like she has a ping pong ball in her 

Luckily she wasnt one of the teeny tiny girls she was a bigger one but even then shes probably only a few months old


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If she's 3 weeks gone I would put her in her own cage (something like a zoozone makes a good materniity cage) as she could pop at any point if she is indeed pregnant. If she doesn't have them in within a week then it's a pretty good bet she's just fat as rat pregnancies last about 3 weeks. 

As she's still a youngster it won't hurt to give her something like scrambled eggs as she will need the protien for her own growth and the growth of any possible babies. It will also make sure she has enough milk.

I'm sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here!!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I only have a spare ferplast mary for her to go in. Although i can order a zoozone. Nutritionwise im all set, my rats get allsorts and since ive had the hairless they have been having lots of protein rich stuff and they love their scrambled eggs  

Ive read such horror stories about hairless rats and birth im actually really worried . Years ago i had 2 furry girls that both gave birth the same night which was a massive shock (i had no idea they were pregnant) so i have a bit of knowledge.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Marys are fine as they've got narrow bar spacing. I only suggested a zoozone as that was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

yes agreed separate her now -oh dear -don't panic considering her background then she is likely to be genetically OK to produce milk -(if they couldn't breed then no use to their owner !)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

She does look a bit porky 
I guess we will find out soon whether it is puppy fat or indeed a belly full of babies


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Are both of the older girlies loking preggers ?
I had a rescue naked who delivered an overdue single stilborn baby yet I never knew she was carrying him -so not always obvious


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Are both of the older girlies loking preggers ?
> I had a rescue naked who delivered an overdue single stilborn baby yet I never knew she was carrying him -so not always obvious


Yeah my girl also looks pregnant, so she has been split into a maternity cage to be on the safe side.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

As far as she is concerned...she does look rounded and especially if it has come on quite quickly it is best to assume the "worst" so to speak. I would give her (won't do any harm to the others too) protein enriched food, scrambled eggs, bread soaked in kitten milk, etc. 

Btw how sure are you that the others are females too? 

Three weeks is about right for showing.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Right she will definatly be moved to the mary just to be safe,

and *tagalong* now im going to be worrying about the other 2 that look fine :scared: I think i just need to think positive 

and *niki87* the other 2 are def girls, ratty man bits are quite noticeable and its also alot easier to see on hairless  I dont think they can be spoiled much more foodwise either. They are eating better than me!

Im also going to buy some KRM which b3rnie suggested, i used lactol before but doing a bit of searching KRM has been suggested to be better. Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get it is? Ive found it from £21.59 to £30 for 340g, thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Right she will definatly be moved to the mary just to be safe,
> 
> and *tagalong* now im going to be worrying about the other 2 that look fine :scared: I think i just need to think positive
> 
> ...


Just making sure you've not taken offence at what I said! Cos I didn't mean it! I know sexing rats is pretty easy...usually 

And food wise...i know you will be spoiling them...just i got advised to up the protein intake for expectant and lactating mums...just passing on advice! 

Good luck


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oops sorry  didn't mean to worry you -no way Blossom is -she's far too tiny


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Noooo no offence taken at all! 

I have made a mistake on a furry baby boy before, luckily i noticed pretty soonish when he relaxed 

I gladly take on any advice its also good for other people to read it too that dont know and may like too. Ive learnt alot from this site by reading other peoples threads and posts, especially on gerbils. I didnt know anything about them but now i know a little, not that i plan to ever own any its just interesting


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

tagalong said:


> oops sorry  didn't mean to worry you -no way Blossom is -she's far too tiny


haha its ok, i just need to relax i think 

I also still havnt named my girls, im going to be keeping all 3 bigger ones now. I was just going to keep the poss preg girl but im a little attatched to the other 2 now. And if she does have babies then i have an excuse to go and buy a massive new cage for all the girls to live in.

The boy im keeping is called Peanut  Im thinking perhaps Hattie for the poss preg girl and no idea for teh other too. Naming nakeds is hard!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> haha its ok, i just need to relax i think
> 
> I also still havnt named my girls, im going to be keeping all 3 bigger ones now. I was just going to keep the poss preg girl but im a little attatched to the other 2 now. And if she does have babies then i have an excuse to go and buy a massive new cage for all the girls to live in.
> 
> The boy im keeping is called Peanut  Im thinking perhaps Hattie for the poss preg girl and no idea for teh other too. Naming nakeds is hard!


Tell me about it, I'm still struggling :mad2:
My issue is I can't reuse names, and I don't like human names for animals


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Im not a big fan of human names for animals eventhough some of my pets have them, i think it just has to fit  Sometimes a name will just instantly come to me, for the nakeds nothing jumps out at me. 

Hattie only came to mind as she looks like an old lady, which does sound a bit mean i know, I probably wont be able to tell them all apart when their fully grown anyway :lol: Maybe 1, 2 and 3?


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Eeek i just had another look at her and her belly is moving!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow to her belly moving!! Must be a strange sight


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed she doesn't have too many and she feeds them okay. Newborns are notoriously difficult to hand rear....perhaps it's a good time to start asking around for a potential surrogate mum now rather than later?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Eeek i just had another look at her and her belly is moving!!


I think that might have answered our question about her then


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Wow to her belly moving!! Must be a strange sight


It looks so weird, like something is trying to break out the side of her. She also seems unable to settle properly, shes on top of the rat cube and keeps tossing and turning. I am being very quiet near her. I hope i havnt upset her but holding her this morning 

I also cant change her into another cage until my OH gets back as its in the loft. When i do i will re use the 'nest' she already made.

*Argent* Do you know how would i go about doing that? thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> It looks so weird, like something is trying to break out the side of her. She also seems unable to settle properly, shes on top of the rat cube and keeps tossing and turning. I am being very quiet near her. I hope i havnt upset her but holding her this morning
> 
> I also cant change her into another cage until my OH gets back as its in the loft. When i do i will re use the 'nest' she already made.
> 
> *Argent* Do you know how would i go about doing that? thanks


She sounds pretty close


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think that might have answered our question about her then


Ive gone upto 99% sure now, unless rat tums twitch


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Aw bless the poor little girl. It doea look and sound as though she is (not that I'm an expert lol)

At least she is in good hands :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> It looks so weird, like something is trying to break out the side of her. She also seems unable to settle properly, shes on top of the rat cube and keeps tossing and turning. I am being very quiet near her. I hope i havnt upset her but holding her this morning
> 
> I also cant change her into another cage until my OH gets back as its in the loft. When i do i will re use the 'nest' she already made.
> 
> *Argent* Do you know how would i go about doing that? thanks


Sounds like she might be ready for labour within the next 36 hours :/

Best bet is to put out a post on Fancy Rats UK Fancy Rats • Index page Not sure if you have to wait to be approved before you can log in, if so, I'll put out a thread for you if you want - there's breeders and rescuers up and down the country, there's got to be _someone_ with a lactating doe somewhere! This is all a precaution though, just in case girlie can't produce milk, I've heard this is a problem with hairless.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I did actually join when i first decided to help the rats she came with, but only ever posted on the hello board.

I would be really grateful though if you would post for me please? I have read about the lactating problems and have syringes and cotton buds to help try feed babies if it comes to it. I know to check the milk bands. I dont have any forumla yet though, i will order some KRM but pick up lactol tonight from [email protected] incase it dosnt come in time. I also have a small hot water bottle i can wrap up an maybe fit under her temp cage if needs be too.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

like i said hopefully she'll be fine rearing them -he's not have purposely kept non breeding rats on assumes -fingers crossed it's not too many


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> I did actually join when i first decided to help the rats she came with, but only ever posted on the hello board.
> 
> I would be really grateful though if you would post for me please? I have read about the lactating problems and have syringes and cotton buds to help try feed babies if it comes to it. I know to check the milk bands. I dont have any forumla yet though, i will order some KRM but pick up lactol tonight from [email protected] incase it dosnt come in time. I also have a small hot water bottle i can wrap up an maybe fit under her temp cage if needs be too.


Shall do! (don't know why I didn't see your reply for hours, I've been checking for ages!)


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Lactol will be fine, there isnt a terrible amount of difference between KRM and Lactol anyway to be honest, both do the job just fine.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

In the end i bought beaphar kitty milk, is that ok? I can take it back, i have a [email protected] really close to me. Thanks

I have also moved girlie to her own cage, i dont think she liked it very much, and she nipped me when i put her food in . Shes always been super friendly up until then. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it in one of those little silver cartons? They're just treat drinks for cats I think. Lactol is a powder specifically for handrearing puppies and kittens, comes in a little tub.

Nipping could be hormones, might even be eepers by sunrise! I'm going to guess 9 bubs, 6 girls 3 boys 

Forget what I said - just googled the stuff, looks alright to me! XD I thought you meant like, those cartons of cat milk haha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well if were placing bets I'm going for 7 pinkies 4 girls 3 boys

you've gotta be a tiny bit excited


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Argent said:


> Is it in one of those little silver cartons? They're just treat drinks for cats I think. Lactol is a powder specifically for handrearing puppies and kittens, comes in a little tub.
> 
> Nipping could be hormones, might even be eepers by sunrise! I'm going to guess 9 bubs, 6 girls 3 boys
> 
> Forget what I said - just googled the stuff, looks alright to me! XD I thought you meant like, those cartons of cat milk haha


Haha thats why i put the beaphar part. I wrote kitty milk and thought ahh people will think im stupid 

Im hoping it was just hormones i was a little surprised! Im thinking she will have 7, havnt decided on which sex yet though.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> well if were placing bets I'm going for 7 pinkies 4 girls 3 boys
> 
> you've gotta be a tiny bit excited


Oooh snap 7, and i do feel really awful for her. Ive been really worried for a while now but i feel more prepared now and knowing i can always ask for advice on here i feel sooo much better. I am a teeny bit excited now but also feel bad for feeling that.

And if she has no babies im going to feel reallyyyy stupid


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

think less tbh probably 4-5 -my rescue girl had 4 -3 bucks and only 1 doe so you never can tell.
I suppose if dad is furred they will be furred - -chances are he isn't though !


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol at this point, I guess you've gotta be a bit excited or else we'd all be crying  It's not like you or any of us did this to her on purpose, here's hoping it all runs smoothly


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i suppose thats true,

I think she will have some furry some hairless


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm guessing she has 6. 4 boys and 2 girls 
Will you be keeping the bubbas if there are any??


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope everything goes well for her


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I hope everything goes well for her


And for you too! How is your girl doing?

and *purple_x* i will most probably keep some girls and i will boys if theres only one or two, havnt told OH about this yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> And for you too! How is your girl doing?
> 
> and *purple_x* i will most probably keep some girls and i will boys if theres only one or two, havnt told OH about this yet


She isn't as round as your girl yet, but she is definitely rounder than when she turned up. Her nipples look slightly larger too (but I could be imagining that :lol, I have all my supplies here just in case, but I'm still holding out hope that I am just looking too hard at the moment


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I kept thinking i was imagining things too , although i have the other 2 bigger girls to compare her to. At least the wait isnt too much longer for us find out for sure..


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I kept thinking i was imagining things too , although i have the other 2 bigger girls to compare her to. At least the wait isnt too much longer for us find out for sure..


This is true 

Although if my girl does have pups I can't wait to see the look on the OH's face :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha or mine


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

No babies today, but she has turned her cage into one giant nest/bed. She was up when i checked on her and was just walking around,


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Bless her, won't be long now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just seen this thread & have all fingers & paws crossed for easy, successful deliveries for all mums-to-be


xkimxo said:


> No babies today, but she has turned her cage into one giant nest/bed. She was up when i checked on her and was just walking around,


Not long for her now then, Tau, Pippin & Ki built their nest about 3 days before the little ones arrived, such an exciting time


----------

